# Does anyone fish bayou Texar or bayou Chico?



## crabbait (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't think I have seen a post about these places. What about Grand bayou?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been Slaughtering Catfish in bayou Grand......


----------



## crabbait (Aug 28, 2014)

Are they gafftops? Do you catch anything else there? I would think that with tidal movement the fishing would be good at the mouth of these bayous.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

:whistling:


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

reds under the lights last night....big time:thumbup:


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

When it gets a bit colder the jetties at the mouth of grande for sheepies.


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

Lots of smaller, aggressive redfish in the lights on my dock in Texar every night. My son and I saw two bigger fish tailing the other morning near the railroad trestle. Finally saw a bull red near my dock during the day last week.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

There's good fishing in those bayous all year long. I would mainly target reds in the summer and trout in the winter. Texar is a fun bayou in the winter:whistling:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Jeffbro999 said:


> There's good fishing in those bayous all year long. I would mainly target reds in the summer and trout in the winter. Texar is a fun bayou in the winter:whistling:


Word. I have personally caught several trout over 7lbs in texar in the winter.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Texar has got to be one of Pensacola's best kept secrets for gator trout...until now I guess lol.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> Texar has got to be one of Pensacola's best kept secrets for gator trout...until now I guess lol.


Surprise! Lol


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

John B. said:


> Surprise! Lol


Lol. To be quite honest, all the bayous are very good in the winter. But Texar has always been something special to me. Grew up right down the street from Bayview Park and have fished it for a long time.


----------



## deb1610 (Jun 12, 2015)

I was told not to eat fish caught there due to pollution
Is that a myth


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Not as long as they don't have 3 eyes. Then your ok.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Or you're OK until you grow a third eye...then stop eating them.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

I would not eat anything out of bayou Texar. From what I understand, it is very polluted from the Superfund site that Carpenters Creek passes by. Catch, photo, release those big girls for someone else to get a photo with:thumbsup:


----------



## deb1610 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks Jeff


----------



## crabbait (Aug 28, 2014)

I've heard that too


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bayou Texar*

Been eating fish from this bayou since I was a young'un and I'm in my mid 40's now. No 3rd eye, I don't glow in the dark and even my offspring turned out somewhat normal. I still chase mullet in the bayou to this day. 
True story:
Standing on the 12 Ave bridge where the bayou meets Carpenters Creek, I spotted a manatee taking his time poking around under the bridge, very cool sight. Had I not a buddy with me I'm sure I couldn't have told this story without being called a liar!


----------

